

New social networks invent twists to stay in game - erickhill
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/08/06/new-social-networks-invent-twists-stay-game

======
d00723
Why are more people not discussing the importance in regionalized social
networks? I mean that seems to be even what Google is now focusing on. More
niche or more geotargeted which one comes first? Which one has more potential?
social network for chicago or social network for firemen? Any thoughts?

